# Σύγχρονες τάσεις στη μετάφραση και τη διερμηνεία



## Lizzy (Feb 6, 2009)

Οι Juliane House, Ian Mason και Elzbietta Tabakowska συζητούν για τις σύγχρονες τάσεις στη μετάφραση και τη διερμηνεία. Η ομιλία διοργανώνεται από το Hellenic American University την Παρασκευή 13 Φεβρουαρίου στο Αμφιθέατρο της Ελληνοαμερικανικής Ένωσης από τις 7-9 μ.μ.

Η παρακολούθηση είναι δωρεάν ενώ για κράτηση θέσης επικοινωνήστε: 210-3680953, 210-3680072, 210-3680028

θα τηρηθεί σειρά προτεραιότητας.

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες δείτε εδώ:http://ccms.hau.gr/newsletters/Newsletter2009-02-04.el.html


----------

